# Java und ZModem



## JSteinhilber (26. Aug 2008)

Zunächst ein Hallo an alle "Insulaner"...
Kennt jemand (vielleicht aus der älteren Generation) zufällig eine Möglichkeit DFÜ mittels des ZModem-Protokolls in Java zu realisieren? Und vor allem eine einigermaßen brauchbare Dokumentation für die Implementation?

Das Problem: In unserem Rehazentrum senden wir regelmäßig Blutproben unserer Patienten an eine externe Laborgemeinschaft. Die Ergebnisse bekommen wir bislang in Papierform und dürfen das Zeugs dann brav abtippen.
Nun haben die Untersuchungen aber langsam ein Ausmaß angenommen, das nicht wirklich handlebar ist.

Alternativ stellt das Labor die Untersuchungsergebnisse in einer Mailbox bereit, die nach Auskunft der technischen Hotline lediglich mittels Modem und ZModem-Protokoll angezapft werden kann.
Wenn ich das ganze jetzt in einem "Java-Progrämmle" bewerkstelligen könnte, wäre das natürlich der Hit. Dann könnte ich die Laborwerte kinderleicht in unser Reha-System einspielen und fertig ist die Laube. 
Tja aber - würde, könnte, hätte -....

Die DFÜ-Zugangsdaten habe ich bereits erhalten. Die kann ich mir jedoch einrahmen lassen und übers Bett hängen - zumindest solange bis ich das mit der DFÜ auf die Reihe bekomme.

Mein Freund Google ermittelt zwar unzählige Seiten zu diesem Thema - die Seiten die vielversprechend klingen existieren aber leider nicht mehr. Es ist halt schon ein Weilchen her - die Sache mit Filetransfer mittels DFÜ per Modem.

Für jeden Vorschlag äußerst dankbar
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## HoaX (27. Aug 2008)

wenn du ein ext. modem hast kannst du die verbindung mittels rxtx und AT-Befehlen aufbauen.

zmodem protokoll gibts bestimmt irgendwo fertig, ansonsten halt selbst machen


----------



## JSteinhilber (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo HoaX,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 


> zmodem protokoll gibts bestimmt irgendwo fertig, ansonsten halt selbst machen


Genau das ist mein Problem - ich finde weder eine fertige Lösung für das ZModem-Protokoll, noch eine brauchbare Beschreibung desselben.

Ich würde mich nicht scheuen das Teil selbst zu bauen, aber ohne Doku der Funktionsweise und des Protokollaufbaus - na ja - "no way" wie der Schwabe zu sagen pflegt.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## tuxedo (28. Aug 2008)

Hab keine 30sekunden gebraucht um das hier zu finden: 

http://pauillac.inria.fr/~doligez/zmodem/zmodem.txt

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das die Spezifikation des Protokolls?!


----------

